# Gaming PC 2014



## zizzer (2. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen gaming PC zusammenstellen. Ich habe auch schon meine Liste fertig und würde gerne Feedback einholen ob das gut zusammen passt oder man etwas besser machen könnte. Ich möchte nicht übertakten oder eine Wasserkühlung verwenden. Der PC soll aber für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet sein, außerdem ist mir wichtig das die 4 Lüfter im Gehäuse automatisch geregelt werden ohne externe Regler wie z.B. Drehknöpfe oder Display.

bisherige Komponenten:

CPU: Intel i7 4770 So. 1150
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 Gaming
Netzteil: Corsair 860W AX 80+ Platin
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8 GB G.skill Ares 1866Mhz
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Evo Pro
HDD: 1TB Seagate
Gehäuse: Cooltek Xanthos Big Tower
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX780 Super Jetstream
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ashura
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224DB
Betriebsys. : Win 7 64bit Home Premium
2 extra Gehäuse Lüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm

würde der PC mit dieser Zusammenstellung stabil und Zuverlässig funktionieren?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2014)

Bitte mal ausfüllen, da passt noch einiges nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen gaming PC zusammenstellen. Ich habe auch schon meine Liste fertig und würde gerne Feedback einholen ob das gut zusammen passt oder man etwas besser machen könnte. Ich möchte nicht übertakten oder eine Wasserkühlung verwenden. Der PC soll aber für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet sein, außerdem ist mir wichtig das die 4 Lüfter im Gehäuse automatisch geregelt werden ohne externe Regler wie z.B. Drehknöpfe oder Display.
> 
> ...


 
Antworten direkt im Zitat.


----------



## NetXSR (3. März 2014)

Netzteil way too overpowered^^


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

hi,

sorry mein erster post da hab ich diese punkte vergessen.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1400-1600€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
hab ich alles schon außer betriebssystem

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Selber zusammenstellen aber von alternate oder mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
ja, Full HD Monitor mit Auflösung 1920x1080 Pixel. Samsung

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
hauptsächlich zocken, aber auch schnelles surfen und booten.

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
nein

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
möchte kein SLI verwenden sondern nur eine dicke Grafikkarte


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

NetXSR schrieb:


> Netzteil way too overpowered^^



ich wollte eigentlich das 760W nehmen aber das 860W war warum auch immer günstiger also warum nicht. Tiefer als 760W will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gehen hab sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem letzten PC mit zu schwachem Netzeil. Außerdem heißt es in der Spec. des Palit 780 das man mindestens ein 600W haben sollte.

Mit den Aussagen "reicht auch" oder "ist ausreichend" kann ich ehrlich gesagt nichts anfangen, wie gesagt soll der Rechner viele Jahre zurechtkommen. Und auch wenn Hyperthreading in den aktuellen Spielen noch nicht zum Einsatz kommt, wer weiß wie das in ein paar Jahren aussieht. Da würde ich mich ziemlich ärgern den i7 nicht genommen zu haben. 

Das Mainbaord und die vorgeschlagenen Grafikkarten seh ich mir mal genauer an. vielen Dank.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. März 2014)

Ich würde dann eine Config aus 
Xeon E3 1230v3
8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
Sapphire R9 290 TriX OC
Gigabyte Ga H87-d3h (fällt euch noch was besseres ein, mit 8Phasen oder besserem Sound? )
Fractal Design Define R4
BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P10
Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Crucial M500 / 480Gb
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3Tb
vorschlagen.
Es lässt sich noch an einigen Stellen sparen, wenn du weniger ausgeben möchtest, doch ich habe nun auf sehr hochwertige Komponenten und viel Platz auf der Ssd zum Beschleunigen der Alltagsaufgaben gewählt.


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> Mit den Aussagen "reicht auch" oder "ist ausreichend" kann ich ehrlich gesagt nichts anfangen, wie gesagt soll der Rechner viele Jahre zurechtkommen. Und auch wenn Hyperthreading in den aktuellen Spielen noch nicht zum Einsatz kommt, wer weiß wie das in ein paar Jahren aussieht. Da würde ich mich ziemlich ärgern den i7 nicht genommen zu haben.



Die Empfehlung seitens der Herstellers kannst du vergessen. "Minimum 600W" ist für Leute gedacht die von Hardware a) keine Ahnung haben und b) solche Netzteile haben: Inter-Tech Combat Power CP 750W ATX 2.2 (88882014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
750W für 36€ - klingt super, oder? Dummerweise leisten Netzteile nicht immer das, was draufsteht. Es kommt auch auf die inneren Werte an. Das von dir ausgesuchte Corsair Netzteil ist a) single Rail, was für nen Heim-PC nicht empfehlenswert ist und b) laut. C) Überteuert und ungefähr doppelt so groß, wie es sein muss.
Hier mal etwas zum Stromverbrauch aktueller Systeme: Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)

Selbst die stromfressendste Karte derzeit (290X) frisst MAXIMAL 400 Watt - unter typischer Last weniger. Und das bezieht sich übrigens auf das gesamte System. 

Der Xeon ist das gleiche wie ein i7-4770, nur ohne integrierte Grafikkarte. Mainboards mit Z87-Chipsatz sind überflüssig wenn du nicht übertakten willst, ebenso riesige Kühler, da tut's was kleines wie von Teutonnen erwähnt. Allgemein solltest du jeder Empfehlung von Teutonnen folgen. Spart dir viel Geld und ggf. auch Ärger.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich das 760W nehmen aber das 860W war warum auch immer günstiger also warum nicht. Tiefer als 760W will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gehen hab sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem letzten PC mit zu schwachem Netzeil. Außerdem heißt es in der Spec. des Palit 780 das man mindestens ein 600W haben sollte.


 
Blödsinn. Ich hab einen Rechner hier stehen, der 2x gtx 680 SLI@1150 MHz plus einen i7 3770k@4.0GHz@1.1V enthält und von einen Dark Power Pro P10 550W befeuert wird.


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Es kommt auch auf die inneren Werte an. Das von dir ausgesuchte Corsair Netzteil ist a)* single Rail, was für nen Heim-PC nicht empfehlenswert ist* und b) laut. C) Überteuert und ungefähr doppelt so groß, wie es sein muss.
> Hier mal etwas zum Stromverbrauch aktueller Systeme: Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)
> 
> Selbst die stromfressendste Karte derzeit (290X) frisst MAXIMAL 400 Watt - unter typischer Last weniger. Und das bezieht sich übrigens auf das gesamte System.
> ...



Pro Single rail:
Netzteile: DUAL RAIL vs. SINGLE RAIL - Kaufberatung - MSI Forum

Mysterium +12V - ComputerBase Forum

Pro Multi/Dual rail:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cooler-master/225841-warum-keine-multi-rail-netzteile-mehr.html

Neues Netzteil gesucht - Single Rail "Problematik" ?

das ist das was ich hasse beim zusammenstellen von neuen PCs jeder sagt was anderes. jeder ist ein möchtegern experte. also ich habe viele tests zu der AX serie von corsair gelesen und die netzeile haben überall sher gute ergebnisse geliefert auch in low power states, außerdem untersützen sie C6/7 haswell low power states. bei 10-20% auslastung gab es wirkungsgrade von 88-90%.

der xeon ist nicht dasselbe wie der i7 da er kein hyperthreading unterstützt.

die zusammenstellung von tsd560ti hört sich interessant an. aber diesen xeon will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. aber den rest der zusammenstellung werde ich mir genauer ansehen


----------



## Satsujin (3. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> der xeon ist nicht dasselbe wie der i7 da er kein hyperthreading unterstützt.


 

.. seit wann nicht mehr?


Edit: Link eingefügt.
Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test: Workstation-Haswell-CPU mit Hyperthreading ein Geheimtipp? [Artikel des Monats Dezember 2013]


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> das ist das was ich hasse beim zusammenstellen von neuen PCs jeder sagt was anderes. jeder ist ein möchtegern experte. also ich habe viele tests zu der AX serie von corsair gelesen und die netzeile haben überall sher gute ergebnisse geliefert auch in low power states, außerdem untersützen sie C6/7 haswell low power states. bei 10-20% auslastung gab es wirkungsgrade von 88-90%.



Das AX860 ist nicht das schlechteste Netzteil, aber gut ist es auch nicht:

1) Zu lauter Lüfter
2) Single Rail
3) Im Garantiefall wirds kompliziert

Außerdem ist es in deinem Fall, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt völlig überzogen, ein Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt wäre die bessere Wahl


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich würde dann eine Config aus
> Xeon E3 1230v3
> 8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
> Sapphire R9 290 TriX OC
> ...


 
mit deiner zusammenstellung komme ich auf ca. 1600 € bei mind factory ^^. ohne zusammenbau d.h. selber zusammenbauen auf 1500€. nicht schlecht danke, obwohl mir die 3TB zu übertieben sind mir reicht auch 1TB oder 1.5TB das dürfte den preis nochmal senken. Dafür könnte ich dann aber 16GB RAM spendieren. Muss noch darüber nachdenken und mehr Tests zu den einzelnen Komponenten lesen. Denn wiedermal gibt es widersprüchliche Ergebnisse/Tests bei manchen Komponenten z.B. bei dem Netzeil oder dieser Grafikkarte.


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das AX860 ist nicht das schlechteste Netzteil, aber gut ist es auch nicht:
> 
> 1) Zu lauter Lüfter
> 2) Single Rail
> ...



Also gut bitte, kannst du mir erklären warum Single rail so furchtbar ist und man lieber dual-rail nehmen sollte. denn im internet sagt jeder was anderes z.B. single rail wäre zu unsicher oder aber dual-rail liefert unter umständen nicht genug leistung etc....

darüber hinaus hat dein vorgeschlagenes netzteil schlechtere bewertungen bekommen als die corsair AX-serie. ich frage mal anders, wäre das corsair netzeil zu empfehlen mit dem i7 4770 haswell weil es die C6/7 low power states unterstützt? ich finde diese cpu wirklich gut, hat überall gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Kurz: Single-Rail ist ein potentieller Systemkiller.

Die Netzteile, die wir empfehlen reichen problemlos aus. Das e9 hat 4 und keine 2. Bei Multi-Rail greifen die Schutzschaltungen weit schneller. 

Hier ein weiterer Link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/944707/why-single-rail-is-not-better-than-multi-rail


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Kurz: Single-Rail ist ein potentieller Systemkiller.
> 
> Die Netzteile, die wir empfehlen reichen problemlos aus. Das e9 hat 4 und keine 2. Bei Multi-Rail greifen die Schutzschaltungen weit schneller.
> 
> ...


 

bei dem link den du gepostet hast, hat der typ es mit dem übertakten übertrieben. merke ich werde nicht übertakten und auch kein SLI verwenden. Ok sicher gibt es günstigere netzeile die genauso gut wären, ich versteh nur nicht warum man das von corsair versucht schlecht zu reden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. März 2014)

Single Rail ist schlecht, weil beispielsweise die OCP viel zu spät greift; siehe Thermaltake Hamburg: ein 530 Watt Netzteil das erst bei 920 Watt abgeschaltet hat. Dual Rail ist auch nicht unbedingt besser, siehe FSP Aurum Gold 500 Watt; Steht zwar 500 Watt drauf, hat aber nur 2x 18A auf 12V und knickt mit Grafikkarten wie der R9 280X ein


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Der Link zeigt, dass die Schutzschaltungen bei Single-Rail Netzteilen nicht ( oder viel zu spät) greifen. Also wenn da was nicht richtig funktioniert, fackelt dir gleich das ganze System ab.

Übrigens: Multirail ist in Stromkreisläufen in Häusern gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

Satsujin schrieb:


> .. seit wann nicht mehr?
> 
> 
> Edit: Link eingefügt.
> Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test: Workstation-Haswell-CPU mit Hyperthreading ein Geheimtipp? [Artikel des Monats Dezember 2013]


 
da muss ich mich vorhin verlesen haben sorry. aber dennoch in diesem test hat der i7 besser abgeschnitten als der xeon.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> da muss ich mich vorhin verlesen haben sorry. aber dennoch in diesem test hat der i7 besser abgeschnitten als der xeon.



Das aber auch nur minimal


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

> SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Evo Pro
> Die günstigere Crucial M500 240GB bietet viel mehr für's Geld.



laut dieser Seite aber nicht ^^

Speed Test Crucial M500 240GB vs Samsung 840 Evo 250GB CT240M500SSD1 MZ-7TE250BW - UserBenchmark


----------



## Min1reb3l (3. März 2014)

> SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Evo Pro
> Die günstigere Crucial M500 240GB bietet viel mehr für's Geld.



Damit meint er sicher, dass du den Unterschied im Alltag nicht merkst und dass es sich nicht lohnt den Aufpreis zu zahlen, da die Samsung nur bei Benchmarks schneller ist.

Edit: Teutonnen hat sich nochmal selber gemeldet und geklärt, was er damit gemeint hat


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Die Benchmarks sagen nichts aus, im Alltagsgebrauch sind die quasi gleich schnell.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. März 2014)

@TE OMG wenn du immer besser weißt als wir dann nimm doch deine Konfiguration.
4770 ist gleich Xeon und den Unterschied von 0,2 fps spürst du niemals. Wenn der Xeon nix mehr reißt schafft der 4770 auch nix mehr.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. März 2014)

Zwei Fragen:
1. Welches andere Gerät in deinem PC hat einen Durchsatz von >250MB/s und würde damit durch die SSD ausgebremst? 

2. Sobald der Turbo Write Cache (3GB) voll ist, bricht die Samsung auf 270MB/s ein. 
Test: Samsung SSD 840 Evo - SSD für alle





Min1reb3l schrieb:


> Damit meint er sicher, dass du den Unterschied  im Alltag nicht merkst und dass es sich nicht lohnt den Aufpreis zu  zahlen, da die Samsung nur bei Benchmarks schneller ist.



Nein, damit meine ich, dass es scheissegal ist, welche der beiden SSDs ich dir einbaue, weil du kein Gerät im PC hast, das die SSD auch nur ansatzweise auslastet. 
Du könntest gleichzeitig von der HDD eine Datei kopieren, etwas mit 150 Mbit/s herunterladen, ein Spiel vom Laufwerk installieren und gleichzeitig spielen - die SSD wäre immer noch nicht am Durchsatzlimit.


Somit zählen nur 2 Faktoren: Zuverlässigkeit und GB/€.
Die Crucial M500 hat bessere Speichermodule drin und bietet 2.4GB/€, die Evo bietet nur 1.93GB/€, also ist die M500 die bessere SSD.




zizzer schrieb:


> da muss ich mich vorhin verlesen haben sorry. aber  dennoch in diesem test hat der i7 besser abgeschnitten als der  xeon.


 
Was erwartest du, wenn du die gleiche CPU einmal mit 3.3 GHz und einmal mit 3.4 GHz testest? Der i7 4770 ist durch den Taktunterschied etwa 3% schneller.




zizzer schrieb:


> Pro Single rail:
> Netzteile:  DUAL RAIL vs. SINGLE RAIL - Kaufberatung - MSI Forum



Der Typ hat entweder ein FSP Aurum 500 erwischt (das einfach eine gottbeschissene Railverteilung hat) oder einfach keine Ahnung. 

Eine mit 25A abgesicherte 12V-Schiene bietet 300 Watt, was genug ist, um 2 8pin-Stecker zu versorgen. Mehr KANN die Grafikkarte darüber gar nicht ziehen, weil sie sonst nicht mehr ATX-konform wäre!

Im Falle des E9 480W sieht die Railverteilung übrigens so aus: 1x CPU, 2x GPU, 1x 12V ATX. Es stehen also 216W für die CPU bereit, 436W für die GPU und noch einmal 216W für das Mainboard.



zizzer schrieb:


> Mysterium +12V - ComputerBase Forum



Ich weiss ja nicht, was der werte Herr gesoffen hat, als er diesen Beitrag schrieb, aber so gut wie alles ist falsch. Er hat bloss mit der Dual-Rail-Struktur Recht, der Rest ist Nonsens.




zizzer schrieb:


> Pro Multi/Dual rail:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cooler-master/225841-warum-keine-multi-rail-netzteile-mehr.html






zizzer schrieb:


> Neues  Netzteil gesucht - Single Rail "Problematik" ?



Nun, Stefan arbeitet - soweit ich weiss - bei Be Quiet (oder hat sonst  irgendwie mit denen zu tun), der kennt sein Fach, glaub mir. 




zizzer schrieb:


> das ist das  was ich hasse beim zusammenstellen von neuen PCs jeder sagt was  anderes. jeder ist ein möchtegern experte. also ich habe viele tests zu  der AX serie von corsair gelesen und die netzeile haben überall sher  gute ergebnisse geliefert auch in low power states, außerdem untersützen  sie C6/7 haswell low power states. bei 10-20% auslastung gab es  wirkungsgrade von 88-90%.



Zu den Möchtegern-Experten:
Wenn du meinst, jeder hier sei einfach ein Hardwareprolet, der seine Parteimeinung herausposaunt, dann gut, hör eben nicht auf uns. Dein PC steht bei dir, nicht bei einem von uns. Deine Kohle, deine Entscheidungen - wenn es dann aber die falsche Entscheidung war, bist ebenfalls du Schuld dran, nicht wir^^

Zu den Corsair AX:
Welcher AX-Serie? Die alte oder die neue? Die alten AX750 und 850 waren ganz ok (nicht brillant aber brauchbar), die neuen sind einfach nur Schund.



zizzer schrieb:


> der xeon ist nicht dasselbe wie der i7 da er kein hyperthreading unterstützt.



Das stimmt nur bis zum xeon 1225v3. Ab dem 1230v3 hat der SMT und ab dem 1245v3 auch eine Grafikeinheit.




zizzer schrieb:


> die  zusammenstellung von tsd560ti hört sich interessant an. aber diesen  xeon will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. aber den rest der zusammenstellung  werde ich mir genauer ansehen


 
Tja, dein Rechner, deine Kohle.


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

OMG was zur hölle ist mit mindfactory los. die preise sind übernacht durch die decke geschossen. am wochenende hat die zusammenstellung ca 1600€ gekostet. so gut wie alle komponenten sind 20-30€ teurer geworden teilweise sogar 50€ hahaha.



> @TE OMG wenn du immer besser weißt als wir dann nimm doch deine Konfiguration.
> 4770 ist gleich Xeon und den Unterschied von 0,2 fps spürst du niemals. Wenn der Xeon nix mehr reißt schafft der 4770 auch nix mehr.



das hat nichts mit besser wisserei zu tun. ich werd ja wohl noch hinterfragen dürfen. nur wurden hier komponenten kritisiert, wo ich nicht erwartet hätte nach so vielen tests mit guten ergebnissen. über die cpu brauchen wir gar nicht weiter zu diskutieren hab mich schon für die i7 entschieden. worüber ich definitiv nachdenken werde ist das netzeil, weil mir diese single/multi rail nicht klar war. jetzt weiß ich nur nicht wieviel ampere die einzelnen schienen liefern sollten damit optimale leistung für einen high end gaming rechner geliefert wird komme was wolle. ihr sagtet ja bereits das das bequiet netzeil reicht. bei der grafikkarte bin ich mir eigentlich auch sicher das die sehr gute leistung liefern wird. bin kein großer fan von radeon grakas finde nvidea besser. bei dem mainboard schwanke ich noch, scheinbar kann die MSI gaming nicht vier lüfter unterstützen


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Als Board wäre das auch top:
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-a950963.html

Der i7 4770 ist sinnlos, da du keine iGPU benötigst. Daher ist mMn der Xeon 1230V 3besser geeignet.


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

> Nein, damit meine ich, dass es scheissegal ist, welche der beiden SSDs ich dir einbaue, weil du kein Gerät im PC hast, das die SSD auch nur ansatzweise auslastet.
> Du könntest gleichzeitig von der HDD eine Datei kopieren, etwas mit 150 Mbit/s herunterladen, ein Spiel vom Laufwerk installieren und gleichzeitig spielen - die SSD wäre immer noch nicht am Durchsatzlimit.


 
ist ja gut habs kapiert die crucial ist die bessere wahl. bin einfach ein alter samsung liebhaber ^^. hab mit ihren produkten immer positive erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. März 2014)

Alter ich könnte ausrasten, ich schraub dir den Kopf ab.  Da ist kein Unterschied zwischen Xeon und i7. Xein ist sogar besser da er keine iGP hat, und sein Chip ist hochwertiger da er ein Server CPU istn


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Alter ich könnte ausrasten, ich schraub dir den Kopf ab.  Da ist kein Unterschied zwischen Xeon und i7. Xein ist sogar besser da er keine iGP hat, und sein Chip ist hochwertiger da er ein Server CPU istn


 
außer blöden sprüchen keine konstruktiven beiträge.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> außer blöden sprüchen keine konstruktiven beiträge.



Das ist halt SpecNaZ, der ist selten konstruktiv.  In ein paar anderen Threads hat er "PC-Neulingen" ihre Unwissenheit vorgehalten, als seien sie nicht in der Lage, sich die Schnürsenkel zu binden...




zizzer schrieb:


> ist ja gut habs kapiert die crucial ist die  bessere wahl. bin einfach ein alter samsung liebhaber ^^. hab mit ihren  produkten immer positive erfahrungen gemacht.



Nun, das war zwar ein etwas scharfer Kommentar, aber der war eigentlich nicht gegen dich gerichtet. 

Beide  SSDs sind gut (ich hab selber auch beide Modelle verbaut, einmal eine  evo 250gb und einmal eine m500 480gb), du kannst bedenkenlos die Samsung  nehmen, wenn sie dir mehr zusagt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Jup, die 840 evo ist auch top, du zahlst aber einen ordentlichen Aufpreis.


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

> Grafikkarte: Palit GTX780 Super Jetstream
> MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozt Gaming oder Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000 GTX 780 - oder eine R9 290 von Sapphire (Tri-X OC) oder Powercolor (PCS+)



was spricht eigentlich gegen die super jetstream? bis auf die HDD 1TB Seagate sollte ich also alles austauschen ^^



> Zu den Möchtegern-Experten:
> Wenn du meinst, jeder hier sei einfach ein Hardwareprolet, der seine Parteimeinung herausposaunt, dann gut, hör eben nicht auf uns. Dein PC steht bei dir, nicht bei einem von uns. Deine Kohle, deine Entscheidungen - wenn es dann aber die falsche Entscheidung war, bist ebenfalls du Schuld dran, nicht wir^^



da hast du was falsch verstanden, deine beiträge fand ich vernünftig und gut aber andere hier hätten nicht gleich mit so einem scharfen ton antworten müssen nur weil man um rat fragt. die beiträge haben in soweit zum nachdenken angeregt wegen dem netzteil, SSD, mainboard. mit den restlichen komponenten bin aber eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

> Zu den Corsair AX:
> Welcher AX-Serie? Die alte oder die neue? Die alten AX750 und 850 waren ganz ok (nicht brillant aber brauchbar), die neuen sind einfach nur Schund.



hast du einen link zu test's von AX760 oder AX860 die zeigen das das beschissene netzeile sind


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> was spricht eigentlich gegen die super jetstream?


 
Der Preis. Sie ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber für 10€ mehr gibts die kühlere und leisere Ichill und die deutlich leisere MSI Gaming kostet gut 20€ weniger


----------



## Teutonnen (3. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> hast du einen link zu test's von AX760 oder AX860 die zeigen das das beschissene netzeile sind


 
Lesen. Die 7*5*0 und 8*5*0, nicht die 760(i) und 860(i).
Diese hier von Mitte 2010:
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX750 750W ATX 2.31 (CMPSU-750AX) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Die Neuen sind Rohrkrepierer, da stimme ich dir vollumfänglich zu.


----------



## zizzer (3. März 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der Preis. Sie ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber für 10€ mehr gibts die kühlere und leisere Ichill und die deutlich leisere MSI Gaming kostet gut 20€ weniger


 
habs mir grad angeschaut. danke du hast recht für 10€ mehr ist die karte sicherlich die bessere.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. März 2014)

Es tut mir leid, wenn mein Ton etwas rauer wird, aber wieso zur Hölle willst du einen Aufpreis von 30€ zahlen, nur das du hinterher nen Lagerfeuer unter deinem Schreibtisch hast, anstatt das perfekte Vorbildnetzteil, das flüsterleise P10 zu nehmen.  
Und lass dich nicht von dem Namen blenden. Der i7 ist ein Abfallprodukt (zumindest noch höcherer Klasse) des Xeon.  Was meinst du, warum die kleinen Intel zum Schluss kommen? 
Als Grafikkarte macht die Gtx 780 schon Sinn, aufgrund des Internetsurfens wohl er die Dualfan-Msi. Eine Powercolor oder Sapphire R9 290 ist momentan aber nen Ticken besser und hat noch Boni wie Mantle und ne höhere Computeleistung. 
Du zahlst für deine Lieblingsmarken wohl gerne drauf. Wenn du einen Baum hast, auf dem Geld wächst, kauf das und schick mir mal das Gartencenter 
Mit unseren Configs kriegst du aber das meiste fürs Geld. Wozu gäbe es sonst den Smiley  ; D


----------



## Teutonnen (3. März 2014)

Nicht persönlich werden hier, wenn der TE weniger für mehr Geld kaufen will, ist das am Ende sein Problem^^


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2014)

Als ich meinen ersten Pc gekauft habe (9/12) musste es unbedingt ne Nvidia sein, von ihr ist nur noch mein Name und der Staubsauger aus dem Zweitpc über^^
Zudem sollte es noch Karenz haben und wurde kein "überteuertes" BeQuiet sondern ein super SingleRail 600W "Qualitätsnetzteil" von Coolermaster.
Die Komponenten fristen jetzt im sekundären System ihr dasein...
Was ich damit sagen wollte ist keinesfalls, dass du Nvidia oder andere Marken meiden sollst, aber du solltest dich nicht auf Marken fixieren, vor allem wenn die Erfahreneren Mitglieder etwas anderes empfehlen.


----------



## zizzer (4. März 2014)

nach reiflicher überlegung und lesen einiger tests nun die neue zusammenstellung:

CPU: Xeon E3 1230v3  (oder 1240)
Mainboard: -
Netzteil: BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P10
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8 GB G.skill Ares 1866Mhz
SSD: Crucial 240GB
HDD: 1TB Seagate
Gehäuse: -
Grafikkarte: Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000 GTX 780
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224DB
Betriebsys. : Win 7 64bit Home Premium

dazu einige dinge, da der preis jetzt insgesamt gefallen ist bleibt mehr geld für mainboard und gehäuse ich bitte um tipps/empfehlungen.

was mir beim mainboard wichtig ist:
- kein interesse an übertakten
- kein SLI
stattdessen hohe qualität, was ich damit meine?
nun manche hersteller beschreiben ihre boards so 
Asrock: "Premium Gold Caps sind hochwertige Luxus-Kondensatoren. Diese 100% in Japan hergestellten Feststoffelektrolytkondensatoren sind glatte, hoch glänzende Kondensatoren mit einer Premium-Goldbeschichtung, die für lange Lebensdauer und hohe Qualität steht."

oder MSI z87 gaming: "Die Military Class 4 Komponenten bieten Ihnen eine exzellente Stabilität, Effizienz und Qualität. Holen Sie die nötige Leistung aus Ihrem Motherboard..."

keine ahnung ob das nur gerede ist oder tatsächlich hohe qualität.

-am wichtigsten mindestens 4 gehäuse lüfter anschließbar und automatische regelung

was mir beim gehäuse wichtig ist:
- ist mir völlig egal wie das ding aussieht also futuristisch oder extravagant mit vielen LEDs um ehrlich zu sein am liebsten ohne LED beleuchtung
- viel platz (big tower) und gute befestigungsmöglichkeiten für netzteil und die festplatten
- mindestens 4 lüfter bereits verbaut oder erweiterbar.
- gute dämmung möglichst leise
- gute wärmebehandlung im innenraum
- was ich nicht brauche sind dockingstations für festplatten würde ich sowieso nie benutzen

was mir bei CPU noch aufgefallen ist, ich habe den 1240 gefunden der günstiger war als der 1230 und soweit ich sehen konnte völlig identisch ist außer 100Mhz mehr. sollte man lieber den nehmen?

@Teutonnen kannst du mir bitte detailiert erklären wie man das multi rail netzteil an die hardware anschließt mainboard, graka etc.... du hast gesagt das man da viel falsch machen kann. am liebsten mit bildern schritt für schritt oder kannst du einen link posten zu einem forumsbeitrag/website wo das genau erklärt wird.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. März 2014)

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 schwarz, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2014)

Die Spannungsversorgung des Fatality sieht äußerst lecker aus. Beim Netzteil lässt sich noch 550Watt ergänzen. Wenn es dich beruhigt kannst du auch 650Watt nehmen,  sind aber unnötig.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Ein 650 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX780 

Das komplette System zieht unter Last keine 300 Watt aus der Dose : Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Das E9 400 Watt würde dicke reichen, das E9 cm 480 wird halt nur empfohlen, weil modular bei den E9 erst mit diesem Modell anfängt, und die High-End-Klasse geht halt erst mit dem DPP 10 550 Watt los.

Aber um Gottes Willen kein 650 Watt Netzteil


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> was mir bei CPU noch aufgefallen ist, ich habe den 1240 gefunden der günstiger war als der 1230 und soweit ich sehen konnte völlig identisch ist außer 100Mhz mehr. sollte man lieber den nehmen?
> 
> @Teutonnen kannst du mir bitte detailiert erklären wie man das multi rail netzteil an die hardware anschließt mainboard, graka etc.... du hast gesagt das man da viel falsch machen kann. am liebsten mit bildern schritt für schritt oder kannst du einen link posten zu einem forumsbeitrag/website wo das genau erklärt wird.


 
1. Wenn er günstiger ist unbedingt, gratis Mehrleistung nimmt man immer mit.

2. Genau gleich wie jedes andere Netzteil.
12V ATX ins Mainboard, VGA1 in die Graka, P1/P2 oben links ins Mainboard, Sata in die Festplatten und ins Laufwerk.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rW5Imh3z3EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gprSLleJkfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. März 2014)

Ok ich werde schon wieder was unkonstruktives schreiben.

 Wenn sie gleich viel kosten kannst du natürlich den 1240. Ist der sicherlich ein E3 1240 V3? Ist er Tray oder Boxed? Falls Tray nicht kaufen da sie nur 1 Jahr Garantie haben.


----------



## zizzer (4. März 2014)

Ok die neue Zusammenstellung mit dem Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Gehäuse und dem Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Mainboard kostet ca. 1300€ ohne Betriebssystem, ist ne gute Ersparnis von 200-300€ ^^. Die finale Version ist dann:

CPU: Xeon E3 1230v3
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Netzteil: BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P10 650W
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 
SSD: Crucial 240GB
HDD: 1TB Seagate
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5
Grafikkarte: Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000 GTX 780
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224DB

vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Das System wird unter Last keine 300 Watt aus der Dose ziehen, wofür dann um Himmels Willen ein 650 Watt Netzteil ??? 
Nimm das DPP10 mit 550 Watt, ist immer noch zuviel, aber kleiner gibt´s die ja nicht.

Auch der 1866er RAM wird dir absolut überhauptgarnix bringen.

Nimm einfach den Crucial : Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

Das mit den Netzteilen wird sich nie ändern xD Die Leute kaufen praktisch immer pauschal 200W zu viel - aber hey, immerhin hat er ein sehr gutes Modell gewählt. 

Und der Brocken ist immer noch oversized.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

Schmeiß das 650er P10 raus und nimm das 550er P10.
1. ist das kleiner Modell ausreichend und 2. ist es leiser.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

@ Teuto

Aber den Brocken kann ich tolerieren, weil es nur zu schlecht gekühlte CPUs gibt 

Das 650 Watt Netzteil kann ich nicht tolerieren


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

Ja, aber man könnte dort nen Zehner sparen (und ins Netzteil investieren *hust*).


----------



## zizzer (5. März 2014)

was haltet ihr eigentlich vom asus z87 gryphon. hab im internet viel gelesen von leuten die den xeon 1230 mit diesem board kombiniert haben und sehr gute leistung/erfahrungen gemacht haben. bei der ersparnis die ich durch die neue zusammenstellung gemacht habe könnte ich durchaus dieses etwas teurere board nehmen. würdet ihr das empfehlen? hat wirklich nette features und erlaubt automatische lüftersteuerung bis zu 5 oder 6 PWM lüfter können angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Softy (5. März 2014)

Für den Xeon reicht ein 08/15 H87-Board, außerdem reichen 2 Gehäuselüfter aus, 5 oder 6 PWM-Lüfter brauchst Du nicht steuern.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. März 2014)

Das Board hat nix mit der Leistung der CPU zu tun, es sei denn, es geht um übertakten.

Zudem ist ein Z87 Board für einen Xeon einfach sinnfrei.

Was willst Du mit 5-6 Lüftern ? 2-3 reichen völlig.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Reden wir von dem hier?
ASUS Gryphon Z87 (C2) (90MB0EH0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Beschissene P/L, aber mATX haben das Problem oft.


Die hier bieten für den gleichen Preis wesentlich mehr und wenn der PC nur rumsteht, ist ATX besser weil besser ausgestattet:
ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Z87-A (C2) (90MB0DZ0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z87 Extreme4 (90-MXGPC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

€: OK, Damit Rosi kein nasses Höschen bekommt: Z87-Bretter sind natürlich nicht erste Wahl für Xeons. Der Beitrag bezog sich lediglich auf das Z87 Gryphon, das (innerhalb der Z87-Bretter) nicht empfehlenswert ist. 

Für Xeons sind natürlich H87-Bretter geeigneter.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. März 2014)

@ Teuto

Halloooo, jemand zuhause  ?

Da soll ein Xeon drauf


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Für den Xeon:

http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-h87-d3h-a950971.html


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Ich weiss, Rosi. Er hat gefragt, was ich vom Z87 Gryphon halte und darauf hab ich auch geantwortet. Welche CPU schlussendlich drauf kommt, ist dafür irrelevant^^


----------



## Henry1710 (5. März 2014)

Aber ein Z87 Board wär trotzdem ganz gut, es reicht ja schon ein Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, weil du ja nicht übertakten willst  Z87 Board, weil dort hochwertigere Kondensatoren verbaut sind


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Ein Z87-Board ist schlicht unnötig für den Xeon.


----------



## zizzer (5. März 2014)

also da muss ich doch nachhaken, nach durchlesen dieser tests:

1.) Z87 Motherboard Charts: 22 Models tested - Update MSI Z87 XPower - Charts - Reviews : ocaholic

2.) ASUS Gryphon Z87 Review

finde ich die ergebnisse wirklich gut von diesem board. ich glaube ihr habt meine ausgangsstellung vergessen, klar

es geht um gute leistung, aber auch um langlebigkeit des PCs, es kann mir keiner hier erzählen das dieses board schlechte

qualität hat bzw. schlechte bauteile drauf sind. klar Z87 chipsatz und ein xeon macht auf ersten blick keinen sinn 

da ich ja sowieso nicht übertakten möchte, aber vergesst das mal für einen moment. die kombination würd trotzdem

gute ergebnisse liefern. bei diesen tests 1.) hat das gryphon sehr gut abgeschnitten, weniger strom verbraucht

und kühlere temperaturen. um die kühlung noch weiter zu verbessern und der staubentwicklung vorzubeugen gibt es noch das hier:

Motherboards - GRYPHON ARMOR KIT

im vergleich zum asus z87 plus sind ebenfalls 10K kondensatoren drauf statt 5k. siehe:

ASUS Z87 Specs Comparison Chart

das was mir am meisten gefällt ist das BIOS und die features, bevor ich auf das board gestoßen bin war der asus z87 plus 

mein favorit wegen der features die das board besitzt neben den hochwertigen bauteilen. den preis vom gryphon finde

ich in ordnung nicht wesentlich teurer bzw. teilweise sogar billiger als manche der vorgeschlagenen mainboards.

ich finde auf diesem board eigentlich alles vereint wonach ich gesucht habe.

@teutonen warum ist mATX schlecht? passt generell nicht zusammen oder macht auf ersten blick keinen sinn kann ich noch 

hinnehmen aber warum schlecht? die testergebnisse finde ich super. kannst du da etwas ins detail gehen.

in welcher hinsicht kann es zu problemen kommen wenn man asus z87 gryphon mit xeon 1230 kombiniert.

ich war ja bisher einsichtig was netzteil und ssd angeht, aber um mich von diesem board jetzt abzubringen brauche ich solide argumente und eindeutige tests/ergebnisse

um mich vom gegenteil zu überzeugen


----------



## Rosigatton (5. März 2014)

Das mit den "hochwertigen" Bauteilen ist eh nur Bauernfängerei/Marketingverarsche.

Ein gutes H87 Board hat nicht wirklich weniger Features, geschweige denn eine kürzere Lebenserwartung, als ein Z87 Board.

Auf mATX Boards liegen die Bauteile aufgrund der gerungeren Größe näher beieinander, wodurch mehr Wärme/Hitze produziert wird.
Deswegen nimmt man mATX nur aus Budget- oder Platzmangel.
Und die haben meist ein paar Anschlüsse weniger.
Im Bios machst Du ohne OC eh Nullkommagarnix


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> @teutonen warum ist mATX schlecht? passt generell nicht zusammen oder macht auf ersten blick keinen sinn kann ich noch
> hinnehmen aber warum schlecht? die testergebnisse finde ich super. kannst du da etwas ins detail gehen.
> in welcher hinsicht kann es zu problemen kommen wenn man asus z87 gryphon mit xeon 1230 kombiniert.
> ich war ja bisher einsichtig was netzteil und ssd angeht, aber um mich von diesem board jetzt abzubringen brauche ich solide argumente und eindeutige tests/ergebnisse
> um mich vom gegenteil zu überzeugen



mATX ist nicht schlecht, weil es mATX ist, sondern weil es spezielle Anwendungsgebiete hat (z.B. LAN-PCs, die man regelmässig rumtragen muss... Da ist ein kleineres System einfach praktischer).
Das erkaufst du dir aber meist mit weniger Platz (Komponenten sind näher beisammen = System wird heisser) und weniger Anschlüssen (ist ja auch weniger Platz da) bei gleichem Preis wie für ein ATX-Board. 
Deshalb bekommst du bei mATX in der Regel weniger für's gleiche Geld und einen PC für zu Hause stellst du einmal auf und das wars, da verliert mATX also seine Vorteile.

Natürlich kannst du einen Xeon 1230v3 auf einem Z87 Gryphon betreiben, das Ding wird einwandfrei funktionieren und von der Produktqualität her ist das Asus Gryphon absolut erste Sahne (wie eigentlich alle Boards von Asus, Gigabyte, ASRock usw). 
Es würde aber auch auf einem ATX-Brett funktionieren, was entweder 30€ billiger ist oder wesentlich mehr Anschlüsse bietet (oder gar beides!).


----------



## zizzer (5. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> mATX ist nicht schlecht, weil es mATX ist, sondern weil es spezielle Anwendungsgebiete hat (z.B. LAN-PCs, die man regelmässig rumtragen muss... Da ist ein kleineres System einfach praktischer).
> Das erkaufst du dir aber meist mit weniger Platz (Komponenten sind näher beisammen = System wird heisser) und weniger Anschlüssen (ist ja auch weniger Platz da) bei gleichem Preis wie für ein ATX-Board.
> Deshalb bekommst du bei mATX in der Regel weniger für's gleiche Geld und einen PC für zu Hause stellst du einmal auf und das wars, da verliert mATX also seine Vorteile.
> 
> ...


 
bin jetzt erst nach hause gekommen. danke hervorragend erklärt, es wird entweder asus gryphon oder z87-plus. also vom preis her schenken die sich nicht viel. das mit dem platz problem ist mir auch in den sinn gekommen, aber dann hab ich diesen test gesehen:

ASUS Gryphon Z87 TUF Micro-ATX Motherboard Review | Thermal Armor Kit and Included Accessories

weiter unten sieht man bilder von einem verbauten Noctua NH-D14. soweit ich das im datenblatt richtig gesehen habe, hat das ding noch größere außmaße als der alpenföhn brocken 2, und wenn der drauf paßt sollte es der brocken auch schaffen.

ich hab den gryphon erst gestern entdeckt, gibt noch viele tests und persönlich erfahrungen die ich durchlesen muss, aber bis jetzt nur positives gehört. hat jemand hier im forum den gryphon verbaut? und kann evtl. erzählen wie das mit den platz problemen ist? falles es welche gibt.


----------



## zizzer (5. März 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Was willst Du mit 5-6 Lüftern ? 2-3 reichen völlig.


 
ich hab nie gesagt das ich 5-6 lüfter verbauen möchte,  nur das es möglich ist mit diesem board. ich will 4 lüfter drin haben und das gehäuse hat bereits 3 verbaut also einen noch.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Ich habe ja das Maximus 6 Formula und das hat auch so eine dicke Platte drauf und dazu noch eine fette Backplatte.
Beides habe ich entsorgt weils einfach für den Arsch ist.
Die Backplatte kann Probleme beim Einbau mit sich bringen weil das Board dadurch einfach höher ist als normal.
Die vordere Abdeckung ist eigentlich komplett überflüssig.
Ist reines Marketing. Und genauso ist das auch mit dem Gryphon.
Sieht zwar schick aus aber völlig unpraktisch.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Abgesehen davon dient es als Staubfänger und stört den Luftstrom.


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

weiß einer zufällig ob märz oder april neue hardware von den herstellern veröffentlicht wird?

wenn ja warte ich lieber noch, dann fallen die preise für die ausgewählten komponenten noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Softy (7. März 2014)

Außer der GTX 790 ( ) steht eigentlich nichts weiter in den Startlöchern.


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. März 2014)

Und die wird wahrscheinlich verdammt teuer . ..


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

hi,

noch eine frage zur anbringung der gehäuselüfter, würdet ihr die konfiguration wie sie im bild zu sehen ist empfehlen? oder eine andere kombination. bitte auch angeben welche lüfter raus- bzw. reinblasen sollten.

den hdd käfig einfach wegdenken, für den unteren lüfter


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Vorne (rechts unten) rein, hinten (links oben) raus reicht schon, den unten brauchst du nicht. Der bläst nur gegen die HDDs, macht deshalb Krach und bringt für die Temperatur keinen Vorteil. Wenn schon würde ich den ins Dach machen (links oben, ausblasend).


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Vorne (rechts unten) rein, hinten (links oben) raus reicht schon, den unten brauchst du nicht. Der bläst nur gegen die HDDs, macht deshalb Krach und bringt für die Temperatur keinen Vorteil. Wenn schon würde ich den ins Dach machen (links oben, ausblasend).


 
du meinst also eine art "kamin" system aufsteigende warme luft nach draußen befördern?


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Exakt. Die Grafikkarte pustet die Luft sowieso nach "oben" und der CPU-Kühler bläst nach "hinten", also solltest du gleich den gesamten Luftstrom danach aufbauen.
Abgesehen davon steigt warme Luft dank geringerer Dichte sowieso auf und bewegt sich (wenn auch langsam) in diese Richtung.


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

ok danke, werde es so aufbauen. 1x hinten raus, 1x oben raus, 2x front rein


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Dann hast du das gleich wie ich.


----------



## N00bler (7. März 2014)

Das Netzteil ist vollkommen überdimensioniert. Da reichen schon 550W.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Jup, darauf haben jetzt etwa 5 Leute hingewiesen - wenn der TE immer noch unbedingt das 650er will, ist das seine Kohle und sein Problem^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. März 2014)

http://geizhals.de/silverstone-strider-series-1500w-atx-2-3-sst-st1500-a439201.html vielleicht so was ^^


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> SilverStone Strider Series 1500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST1500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vielleicht so was ^^


 
ne zu schwach


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> ne zu schwach


 
Perfekte Antwort.


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

also ich bleib beim p10 650w da es nur 10 € mehr kostet. vllt tausche ich die graka mal gegen eine stromhungrigere aus oder baue noch andere sachen ein und da will ich luft nach oben haben.

hab hier viele gute tipps bekommen und viel neues dazu gelernt, dafür herzlichen dank, also bis zum nächsten zusammenbau ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Welche soll das sein? eine ares 3?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. März 2014)

Wenn dein Netzteil mehr Leistung hat als es liefern muss wirde es 1) lauter 2) ineffizienter.


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

jetzt bräuchte ich doch nochmal eure hilfe. verständnissproblem, es geht um die "iChill GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra" 
Inno3D

da steht das es 3 slots benötigt, meinen die damit drei x PCIe 3.0 x16  ?


das Asus Gryphon Z87 hat laut datenblatt folgenden aufbau:

2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode, black)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x1 

beim Asus Z87 Plus:
2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x2 mode)
2 x PCIe 2.0 x1
2 x PCI 

ich blick bei den angaben nicht durch dual x8 oder x2 mode etc...

heißt das die inno3d ichill gtx780 passt auf keine von beiden? den die haben beide nur 2 x PCIe 3.0


----------



## Min1reb3l (7. März 2014)

Damit ist gemeint, dass du am Gehäuse hinten drei Slotblenden entfernen musst. Die Grafikkarte verbraucht natürlich nur einen PCI-E Steckplatz


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn dein Netzteil mehr Leistung hat als es liefern muss wirde es 1) lauter 2) ineffizienter.



@teutonnen stimmt das? ist ein netzteil lauter und ineffizienter nur weil es nicht voll ausgenutzt wird? kann ich mir irgendwie nur schwer vorstellen

@Min1reb3l

hahaha danke das wäre noch schöner wie dick ist dieses ding eigentlich


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> @teutonnen stimmt das? ist ein netzteil lauter und ineffizienter nur weil es nicht voll ausgenutzt wird? kann ich mir irgendwie nur schwer vorstellen



Jap, stimmt. Meist ist die Effizienz bei etwa 80% am besten, das spielt sich aber im Bereich von etwa 5% ab. Frag dazu aber Stefan Payne oder Threshold, die wissen mehr über Netzteile als ich.

Zum Lüfter: Der dreht einfach schneller, deshalb ist er lauter. Weil die Hersteller das aber nicht gescheit hinbekommen, dreht der auch bei 150W Last beim 850er schneller als beim 550er, weshalb das dickere Netzteil dann lauter ist.




zizzer schrieb:


> @Min1reb3l
> hahaha danke das wäre noch schöner wie dick ist dieses ding eigentlich


Dürften mit Kühler etwa 5cm sein.


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> @teutonnen stimmt das? ist ein netzteil lauter und ineffizienter nur weil es nicht voll ausgenutzt wird? kann ich mir irgendwie nur schwer vorstellen



In größeren Netzteilen ist ein schneller drehender Lüfter verbaut, daher ist es immer lauter als ein kleineres Netzteil, was auch reichen würde. 

Ein Netzteil ist gerade bei geringer Last (Idle) relativ ineffizient und da je geringer die Last bei einem größeren Netzteil ist, ist es ineffizienter.

Unter Last (ein Rechenbeispiel) werden 300W  von der 12V abgegriffen. Wenn du ein 600W  NT hast, werden 50% Abgegriffen. Wenn du ein 900W NT hast, liegt die Auslastung bei ca. 33% und da ist das Netzteil merklich ineffizienter.


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

wie gut bzw genau ist eigentlich der be quiet netzteil rechner. ich habe meine komponenten eingegeben und er empfiehlt zwischen 630-650W netzeile die dann zwischen 95-98% ausgelastet wären


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. März 2014)

Die Netzteilrechner sind quasi alle Schrott.


----------



## Min1reb3l (7. März 2014)

Denn Rechner kannst du in die Tonne hauen. Natürlich empfiehlt dir Be Quiet ein größeres Netzteil, weil das meistens teuerer ist und Be Quiet Gewinn machen will


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> wie gut bzw genau ist eigentlich der be quiet netzteil rechner. ich habe meine komponenten eingegeben und er empfiehlt zwischen 630-650W netzeile die dann zwischen 95-98% ausgelastet wären


 

Was glaubst du denn, was los wäre, wenn ich als Be Quiet einen Rechner programmieren würde, der realistische Wattzahlen auswirft, der Kunde sich dann ein 450W Techsolo kauft und das beim ersten Einschalten den ganzen PC killt?


----------



## zizzer (7. März 2014)

na der rechner von denen war noch der harmloseste, enermax oder coolermaster haben 740-750w ausgespuckt bei gleichen einstellungen


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

was komisch ist, bei mindfactory sind die angaben für das P10 550w und 650w identisch, also die 12V, 5V, 3V schienen haben alle gleiche Ampere angaben, trotzdem 100w unterschied. wirkungsgrad ist bei 550w mit 92% angegeben und bei 650w mit 91%.


----------



## HordyH (8. März 2014)

Immer dieses gelaber wegen überdimensionierten nt, ihr macht ja so als ob es schädlich für den pc ist ! Ein Porsche "arbeitet" auf der Landstraße und in der stadt auch ineffizient .Und natürlich hört man einen extremen Lautstärke unterschied ... lol... also sind die nt über 450 w unerträglich laut!


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> Immer dieses gelaber wegen überdimensionierten nt, ihr macht ja so als ob es schädlich für den pc ist ! Ein Porsche "arbeitet" auf der Landstraße und in der stadt auch ineffizient .Und natürlich hört man einen extremen Lautstärke unterschied ... lol... also sind die nt über 450 w unerträglich laut!



Er zahlt aber drauf, dass er ein Netzteil bekommt, das im Endeffekt schlechter für seine Zwecke ist.


----------



## HordyH (8. März 2014)

Na und er hat doch anscheinend kein problem damit!

Genauso ist es mit den cpu kühlern, was spricht dagegen auf zb einen non k cpu nen großen kühler draufzubauen, wenn man den finanziellen faktor außer acht lässt?

Ich hab nen Matterhorn pure 120mm auf meinem 3470 theoretisch reicht nen viel kleinerer aber ich hab super temps!


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Eine CPU kann nie gut genug gekühlt sein 

Aber nen OC-Kühler wie nen K2 auf ne non-K CPU draufzuschnallen, halte ich doch für unnötig.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Wenn er die Stromrechnung zahlt kann er auch mehr als 450W nehmen .


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

ok, dann rechnen wir dochmal zusammen, da man den netzteil rechnern nicht trauen kann und auch nicht den angaben der hersteller. Und auch nicht den benchmarks, bitte ich um angaben im worst case sprich volle auslastung und das für mehrere stunden vllt. sogar den ganzen tag in watt anzugeben. einfach neben die komponenten eintragen(bei denen die nichts verbrauchen, natürlich weglassen ^^):

CPU: Xeon E3 1230v3
Mainboard: Asus Z87 Gryphon
Netzteil: BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P10 650W
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL10
SSD: Crucial 240GB
HDD: 1TB Seagate
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5
Grafikkarte: Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000 GTX 780
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224DB
Monitor: Samsung 24" SyncMaster B2430
4 x Gehäuselüfter: EKL Alpenföhn WingBoost2 140x140x25mm 400-1100 U/min 19 dB(A)
Maus + Tastatur
Lautsprecher 2.0

muss langsam fertig werden, freundin will laptop wieder zurück 

vllt. noch eine angabe, von bequiet website:


Dauerleistung (W)               650                   550
Spitzenleistung (W)             720                   610

ich nehme an die spitzenleistung ist wichtig im einschaltmoment, wo große spitzen enstehen können, vllt auch unter vollast aber kurzzeitig.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Siehe hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-im-test/9/

Unter Last schluckt das ganze System mit stark Übertaktetem i7 keine 300W-wohlgemerkt an der Steckdose. Das P10 mit 550W reicht vollkommen aus.

Das P10 liefert, was drauf steht und ist problemlos für den 24/7 Betrieb geeignet.

Netzteilrechner taugen nichts, da die Hersteller mit großen Netzteilen mehr Verdienen als mit kleineren. Die GPU-Hersteller gehen von 750W-Netzteilen aus, die dauerhaft 300W liefern können-also Chinaböllern.

Als Lautsprecher kannst du dir die mal anschauen:

http://www.thomann.de/de/cat.html?g...e&oa=pra&sid=6b8da499ae16e4d6e7812a904058b5e4


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

also meine lautsprecher Logitech Z320 2.0 System 10W sind mir gut genug, da brauch ich keine neuen, trotzdem danke.

zu den komponenten und leistungsaufnahme habe ich das hier gefunden:

cpu:
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

*137w*

graka:
GeForce GTX 780 Ti von Gigabyte & Inno3D im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

*384w*

mainboard:
ASUS Gryphon Z87 Review - Motherboards - Reviews : ocaholic

*102w*

kann leider nicht einschätzen ob die tests was taugen oder was genau da gemessen wurde


----------



## Min1reb3l (8. März 2014)

Bei Computerbase steht doch sogar darüber "komplettes System". Den Verbrauch, den du also bei der Tabelle der Grafikkarte siehst, bezieht sich auf das ganze System 

Edit: Steht doch nicht dabei, hab mich verschaut. Ist aber trotzdem so 

       "Für die Messungen der Leistungsaufnahme wird ein handelsüblicher Verbrauchs-Monitor, den man sich auch beim örtlichen Stromversorger ausleihen kann, genutzt. Gemessen wird die Gesamt-Leistungsaufnahme des Testsystems. Auch hier gilt die Teilung zwischen Idle- (C-States sind aktiviert, EIST ist aus) und Last-Betrieb, zudem schauen wir uns noch das Blu-ray- und das Zwei-Monitor-Szenario an. Das 3D-Szenario wird durch Verwendung von Assassin's Creed 3 als Haupttest sowie Alan Wake und Battlefield 3 unter der Auflösung 2.560 × 1.600 simuliert. Die Leistungsaufnahme bei Blu-ray-Wiedergabe messen wir während der Wiedergabe der Blu-ray von „Star Trek“ unter CyberLinks PowerDVD 12. Den Multi-Monitor-Betrieb führen wir bei gleicher Auflösung sowie Bildwiederholfrequenz und zusätzlich bei unterschiedlichen Auflösungen durch."


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

384W stimmt, aber das ist die Aufnahme des gesamten Systems (gemessen an der Steckdose), nicht nur der Grafikkarte. Der PC selber zieht hier wegen der Verlustleistung des Netzteiles vielleicht 340-350W.

Das von Ocaholic ist auch genial.. Einfach mal ne Liste machen - keine Angabe zu Messtechnik, restlicher Hardware, Testprogrammen, Testdauer usw und dass ein Mainboard ganze 100W braucht, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

Min1reb3l schrieb:


> Bei Computerbase steht doch sogar darüber "komplettes System". Den Verbrauch, den du also bei der Tabelle der Grafikkarte siehst, bezieht sich auf das ganze System



aha ok danke ist beim schnell lesen übersehen worden ^^


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> 384W stimmt, aber das ist die Aufnahme des gesamten Systems (gemessen an der Steckdose), nicht nur der Grafikkarte. Der PC selber zieht hier wegen der Verlustleistung des Netzteiles vielleicht 340-350W.
> 
> Das von Ocaholic ist auch genial.. Einfach mal ne Liste machen - keine Angabe zu Messtechnik, restlicher Hardware, Testprogrammen, Testdauer usw und dass ein Mainboard ganze 100W braucht, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


 

hmm deswegen hat das review wahrscheinlich diese wertung bekommen *Rating: 2.7/5 (46 votes)*


----------



## HordyH (8. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn er die Stromrechnung zahlt kann er auch mehr als 450W nehmen .


Der stromverbrauch hängt doch nicht von der nt Stärke ab


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> Der stromverbrauch hängt doch nicht von der nt Stärke ab


 
Doch, weil das Netzteil nicht über die gesamte Breite gleich effizient arbeitet. Unter 20% und über etwa 90% fällt die Effizienz etwas ab, d.h. im Extremfall (1500W-Netzteil für eine AMD APU) wärst du ständig bei 10-15% Last und trotz 80+ Platin bei nur 75% Effizienz.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> Der stromverbrauch hängt doch nicht von der nt Stärke ab



Doch, tut er. Zumindest der letztendliche, der aus der Steckdose gezogen wird.

Bei CB ist immer das ganze System angegeben.


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

ok unter diesen neuen erkenntnissen da dort 384W für das komplettsystem angegeben wurden und das auch noch OC. ist das 550w wirklich ausreichend, nun gut sind nochmal 10€ weniger ausgegeben.


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

hoffentlich endgültig finales system ^^:

CPU: Xeon E3 1230v3
Mainboard: Asus Z87 Gryphon
Netzteil: BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P10 550W
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL10
SSD: Crucial 240GB
HDD: 1TB Seagate
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5
Grafikkarte: Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000 GTX 780
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224DB
Monitor: Samsung 24" SyncMaster B2430
4 x Gehäuselüfter: EKL Alpenföhn WingBoost2 140x140x25mm 400-1100 U/min 19 dB(A)
Maus + Tastatur
Lautsprecher: Logitech Z320


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Benutze den Bearbeiteknopf.

Sieht gut aus. Hätte staat der 780 eine 290 Tri-X oder gar die R290 Vapor-X ( soll viel leiser sein als die 3-X ). Und 16Gb sind bissl. übertrieben aber ok


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. März 2014)

Das TUF Gryphon brauchst du nicht, nimm das H87 HD3

Der Syncmaster B2430 ist kaum noch erhältlich, nimm also besser den Dell U2414H

Die 4 EKL WingBoost 2 brauchst du definitiv nicht, die 3 enthaltenen Nanoxia NDS 140 sind sehr gut und mehr als ausreichend

Die Logitröt Z320 taugen nix, da solltest du etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, zum Beispiel für die Samson Media One 3A


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

> Der Syncmaster B2430 ist kaum noch erhältlich, nimm also besser den Dell U2414H



nö den hab ich schon ^^



> Das TUF Gryphon brauchst du nicht, nimm das H87 HD3



sorry aber ich will ein asus oder msi board, bei gigabyte gefällt mir das bios überhaupt nicht, features sind mehr oder weniger alle gleich bei den boards, aber im internet berichten manche von problemen bei der cpu lüfter und gehäuselüftersteuerung  bei den gigabyte boards.



> Die 4 EKL WingBoost 2 brauchst du definitiv nicht, die 3 enthaltenen Nanoxia NDS 140 sind sehr gut und mehr als ausreichend



die standard lüfter hätte ich auch gerne drin gelassen, aber die sind alle 3-pin. und ich möchte die lüfter per 4-pin PWM durch das mainboard regeln



> Die Logitröt Z320 taugen nix, da solltest du etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, zum Beispiel für die Samson Media One 3A



ähm ich hab die und die taugen sehr wohl was, bin kein großer sound fetischist, ich würde normalen sound vom "perfekten" sound nicht unterscheiden können. außerdem würde ich niemals soviel geld für lautsprecher ausgeben. ich verwende meistens sowieso kopfhörer


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

> Die 4 EKL WingBoost 2 brauchst du definitiv nicht, die 3 enthaltenen Nanoxia NDS 140 sind sehr gut und mehr als ausreichend



aber wenn man schonmal beim thema sind, welche 140mm 4-pin PWM gehäuselüfter würdet ihr empfehlen? wieviel U/min braucht man bzw. wieviel Luftfördermenge?

ich habe die ekl wingboost gewählt weil sie günstig sind und auch gut bewertet wurden.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Wenn du unbedingt ein Asus willst:
ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das hat alles, was man so braucht, inklusive S/PDIF.


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> inklusive S/PDIF.



was genau ist das?


----------



## Min1reb3l (8. März 2014)

Google ist dein Freund : Sony/Philips Digital Interface


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

S/PDIF ist ein Soundausgang, der die Audiospur digital ausgibt. Wenn du brauchbare Soundhardware hast, kannst du über S/PDIF (oder per Treiber über USB) den Onboard-Chip umgehen und bekommst den besseren Klang.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> die standard lüfter hätte ich auch gerne drin gelassen, aber die sind alle 3-pin. und ich möchte die lüfter per 4-pin PWM durch das mainboard regeln


 
Die meisten Mainboards können auch 3pin Lüfter regeln, es müssen also keine 4pin PWM Lüfter sein


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Eigentlich können alle Mainboards 3pin-Lüfter regeln, denn die funktionieren auch auf 4pin PWM-Steckern^^


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

also heute um mitternacht wird auf jeden fall bestellt bei mindfactory, damit ich keine versandkosten zahlen muss ^^. windows 7 64bit Professional OEM hab ich günstig für 39€ gefunden.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Solltest aber gucken wie die Preise aussehen, Nachts schießen die teilweise in die Höhe.


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Solltest aber gucken wie die Preise aussehen, Nachts schießen die teilweise in die Höhe.



wirklich? danke für die warnung. werde das mal testen. werde um 23 uhr alles in den warenkorb legen und dann um ca 00.30 uhr nochmal um zu sehen ob irgendwas plötzlich teurer geworden ist.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Na ja das steht bei dem Warenkorb oben das sich Preise geändert haben


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Na ja das steht bei dem Warenkorb oben das sich Preise geändert haben



wird das im warenkorb automatisch upgedatet?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Ja dann steht der alte und der neue Preis.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Eigentlich können alle Mainboards 3pin-Lüfter regeln, denn die funktionieren auch auf 4pin PWM-Steckern^^



Nein, 3pin Lüfter können nur an PWM-Steckern des Boards geregelt werden, wenn man im BIOS von PWM- auf spannungsgesteuert umstellen kann. Ansonsten laufen 3pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschlüssen immer volles Rohr.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> volles Rohr.


 
Volles Rohr?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2014)

Volle Kanne


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Ich hab immer einen Sack voller Nüsse.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2014)

Ja, aber wie klingt denn das?  Dann laufen die Lüfter immer wie ein Sack voller Nüsse


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. März 2014)

zizzer schrieb:


> hoffentlich endgültig finales system ^^:
> 
> Grafikkarte: Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000 GTX 780



 Du meinst schon die hier oder? http://geizhals.de/952154


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie klingt denn das?  Dann laufen die Lüfter immer wie ein Sack voller Nüsse


 
Solange nichts austritt.


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Du meinst schon die hier oder? http://geizhals.de/952154



ja die meine ich


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

hi,

noch eine frage zu den hdd käfigen. auf dem bild lüfterströmungen sieht man die momentan geplanten lüfter und wo luft rein- bzw. rauskommt. an der front sind noch überflüßige hdd käfige die den luftstrom stören könnten. da ich nur 1 hdd und 1 ssd verbauen werde, welche variante würdet ihr empfehlen. die auf bild hdd käfig (gelb markiert) oder nur den käfig in bild Nanoxia-Deep-Silence-5-Big-Tower übrig lassen und andere ausbauen. 

ich hätte NOCH die möglichkeit einen weiteren lüfter im boden zu verbauen wenn das was bringen würde, aber vllt stört es den gesamten luftstrom eher.

der cpu lüfter soll so angebracht werden das er nach hinten bläßt in richtung hinterer gehäuselüfter


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

alle schon schlafen gegangen


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Nimm raus, was du nicht brauchst. Die Käfige verursachen Luftwirbel und damit Geräusche, also wird ohne sie auch das case leiser.


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab immer einen Sack voller Nüsse.


 
Nein Threshold, Du bist jemand, der ganz klar einen an der Waffel hat ...


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Nein Threshold, Du bist jemand, der ganz klar einen an der Waffel hat ...



Wo gibt Waffeln die mit Nussnugatcreme bestrichen sind ?


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Bei lidl.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Ich glaube die haben das da nur einzeln und nicht fertig


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nimm raus, was du nicht brauchst. Die Käfige verursachen Luftwirbel und damit Geräusche, also wird ohne sie auch das case leiser.


 
ok, aber welche sollte ich rausnehmen? es gibt ja da verschiedene möglichkeiten wie auf den bildern zu sehen ist entweder, bleibt der käfig ganz oben (verdeckt dann aber einen der frontlüfter) oder der käfig in der mitte neben dem netzteil


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Der neben dem nt stört am wenigsten.


----------



## zizzer (8. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Der neben dem nt stört am wenigsten.


 
alles klar thanks, 1 std noch dann wird bestellt ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Bitte.





Icedaft schrieb:


> Nein Threshold, Du bist jemand, der ganz klar einen an der Waffel hat ...



^this


----------



## HordyH (8. März 2014)

Ich bin der meinung das Lüfter die die luft rausblasen reichen ,ich hatte probehalber ein 230mm an der front und einen oben jetzt sind beide oben und es gibt keine verschlechterung von gpu und cpu temp.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Unterdruck im Case zieht Staub rein.


----------



## HordyH (9. März 2014)

Ich glaub kaum das soviel unterdruck ensteht da ja das case uberall ritzen uns offnungen hat! Und nen Lüfter der rein bläst befördert keinwn staub rein??!!


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum das soviel unterdruck ensteht da ja das case uberall ritzen uns offnungen hat!



Eben, da kommt Staub rein.




HordyH schrieb:


> Und nen Lüfter der rein bläst befördert keinwn staub rein??!!



 wenn ein Staubfilter davor ist immerhin viel weniger.


----------



## zizzer (11. März 2014)

hi,

mittlerweile ist alles bestellt und sollte nächste woche hier sein. nun noch eine frage zu der ausrichtung des netzteil lüfters. ich musste auf dieses gehäuse wechseln nzxt h630, weil das deep silence 5 ausverkauft war als ich bestellen wollte. bei diesem gehäuse kommt das netzteil auch nach unten rein (siehe bild). sollte der netzteil lüfter nach oben oder nach unten zeigen? ich glaube der lüfter zieht die luft an und am boden des gehäuses sind schlitze und ein filter um die staubbildung zu reduzieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. März 2014)

Ganz klar mit dem Lüfter nach unten 

Der Rechner sollte nur nicht auf einem Flokati stehen


----------



## zizzer (11. März 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ganz klar mit dem Lüfter nach unten
> 
> Der Rechner sollte nur nicht auf einem Flokati stehen


 
zieht der netzteil-lüfter die luft an? sollten die staubfilter unter dem netzteil eher entfernt werden oder drin bleiben?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

Der Lüfter im Netzteil saugt Luft an und die Staubfilter lass da wo sie sind.


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2014)

Wenn Du die Filter bei jedem Staubsaugen mit reinigst hast Du lange Freude an einem staubfreien Gehäuse.


----------



## zizzer (11. März 2014)

oh und btw falls es besitzer des h630 interessiert, ich wollte unbedingt ein seitenteil mit sichtfenster, und auf der herstellerseite hieß es das so ein seitenteil verkauft wird auch für phantom 630. doch schien es leider nicht in deutschland erhältlich zu sein. doch auf meine anfrage bei caseking, kam die antwort das die es bereits bestellt haben und bald in ihrem sortiment zur verfügung steht. es gibt aber kein genaues datum wann es erhältlich sein wird.


----------

